# Opinion on buying gear from dark net?



## TheQuestionaire96 (Jun 23, 2017)

Opinion on buying gear from dark net?

I put in an order with a fellow bodybuilder at my work, for a cycle of test & deca, total was $180 for me. He said it's being shipped from over seas... I feel like I got ripped off, and I'm now clueless upon where to go for gear.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 23, 2017)

good job man..


----------



## Thezilla (Jun 23, 2017)

Lol is this dude trustworthy? How long has it been? At least it's only 180. My guess is you will get something will it be what you want it to be not so sure. I like many others have learned fu ck the online bs......live and learn


----------



## Thezilla (Jun 23, 2017)

Wait you said you got a cycle? For 180? I could maybe see one 10ml vial of each which is hardly a cycle. Deca needs to be run 14 weeks min imo!


----------



## Jin (Jun 23, 2017)

Thezilla said:


> Wait you said you got a cycle? For 180? I could maybe see one 10ml vial of each which is hardly a cycle. Deca needs to be run 14 weeks min imo!



Agreed. Cannot buy a proper cycle of those compounds at that price.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 23, 2017)

yeah well his buddy prob doesn't know shit and he got 2 of each at most which isn't enough to run that cycle, anyways, only way you'll know it good is if you run bloodwork dude.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 23, 2017)

"I'm now clueless" pretty much sums it up.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 23, 2017)

TheQuestionaire96 said:


> Opinion on buying gear from dark net?
> 
> I put in an order with a fellow bodybuilder at my work, for a cycle of test & deca, total was $180 for me. He said it's being shipped from over seas... I feel like I got ripped off, and I'm now clueless upon where to go for gear.



How much of each did you actually buy? 

Also, do you actually know what you are doing? Cycle history? Doses? Pct? Ancillaries?


----------



## bvs (Jun 23, 2017)

sounds dodgy...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Jun 23, 2017)

You dont need bloodwork to determine if the gear is good or not.  Simply look in the mirror, the mirror doesnt lie, u will see or not see results in the mirror.....


----------



## Solomc (Jun 23, 2017)

Yeah ummmm fellow bodybuilder.  Good luck with that.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 23, 2017)

The dark net.  Sounds sexy doesn't it


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 23, 2017)

Hopefully, you lose 180 bucks and walk away wiser.  Better than getting:
- mercury-contaminated crap
- bacteria-contaminated crap
- legit stuff, but just enough to shut down your endogenous test, no AI to keep e down and protect against some nasty deca sides that could occur, and no PCT to restore levels afterwards 

See if your buddy wants your share, then take the opportunity to be grateful that you're still alive and reasonably healthy.


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 23, 2017)

Even if you get that (whatever it is)... If you truly know what a "Cycle" is, you should know that you cant get a true cycle for 180... I would throw that crap away.   If you are a "fellow bodybuilder" these are things you should know.  How many of each are you suppose to get?   Did you order your AI?


----------



## ICEPICK (Jun 23, 2017)

Jin said:


> Agreed. Cannot buy a proper cycle of those compounds at that price.


I disagree guys. If you have a good raw source youve delt with you can sell for 30 a vile and make 25 off that.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 23, 2017)

ICEPICK said:


> I disagree guys. If you have a good raw source youve delt with you can sell for 30 a vile and make 25 off that.


I sincerely doubt that his buddy is ordering raws, and it's definitely not a good source they've dealt with.


----------

